# Issue with freebsd-update



## circus78 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi,

I am using FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE-p7. I am trying to install upgrades, but I get this message:


```
# freebsd-update upgrade -r 9.2-RELEASE-p9
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.2-RELEASE from update4.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic world/base world/doc world/games

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
src/src

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 9.2-RELEASE-p9 from update4.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.2-RELEASE-p9 from update2.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.2-RELEASE-p9 from update5.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.2-RELEASE-p9 from update6.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.2-RELEASE-p9 from update3.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

What is wrong with my setup?


```
# grep -v ^# /etc/freebsd-update.conf  |grep -v ^$
KeyPrint 800651ef4b4c71c27e60786d7b487188970f4b4169cc055784e21eb71d410cc5
ServerName update.FreeBSD.org
Components src world kernel
IgnorePaths
IDSIgnorePaths /usr/share/man/cat
IDSIgnorePaths /usr/share/man/whatis
IDSIgnorePaths /var/db/locate.database
IDSIgnorePaths /var/log
UpdateIfUnmodified /etc/ /var/ /root/ /.cshrc /.profile
MergeChanges /etc/ /var/named/etc/ /boot/device.hints
```


----------



## Juanitou (Jul 6, 2014)

Just use `freebsd-update fetch install`. IIRC, You don’t use `freebsd-update upgrade` for updates (security patches, etc.) but for upgrading to a new release (e.g. the upcoming 9.3 version or to 10.0).


----------



## fonz (Jul 6, 2014)

Juanitou said:
			
		

> IIRC, You don’t use `freebsd-update upgrade` for updates (security patches, etc.) but for upgrading to a new release (e.g. the upcoming 9.3 version or to 10.0).


You recall correctly indeed.


----------

